# Alternatives to FB?



## Wontactmyage (May 1, 2022)

Has anybody found a FB alternative for keeping in touch with family and extended family members. My sister and I tried MeWe but could not get any other family on. I do miss seeing their lives. We do text but sometimes it does not capture their life and most don’t want to sit on their phones summarizing. Any alternative?


----------



## Lewkat (May 1, 2022)

I dislike MeWe and I've tried a few others.  Most just go to FB now and then to simply catch up.


----------



## Bellbird (May 1, 2022)

I found these links. 'I've heard a lot about snap chat but never used it.
*The 10 best Facebook alternatives for Android and iOS*

Snapchat (Android, iOS)
Pinterest (Android, iOS)
LinkedIn (Android, iOS)
Nextdoor (Android, iOS)
Vero (Android, iOS)
Minds.com (Android, iOS)
MeWe (Android, iOS)
Ello (Android, iOS)


----------



## Alligatorob (May 1, 2022)

Regular phone calls?  Its what I do.


----------



## dseag2 (May 2, 2022)

My alternative to FB is just not being on it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 2, 2022)

I'm getting sick of FB too. One of my best online friends recommended MeWe because she's on it and FB has locked her account. I tried to sign up but had problems. They kept taking me to that annoying captcha page even after I did the thing 3 times. Finally I gave up and decided not to bother again.  She's actually starting her own social networking site which I'll join after she does the necessary testing.

I've connected with family members across the country and one in Puerto Rico and her grandson who is in Germany.  I would otherwise not be able to keep in touch with all of them. I've even "met" several family members I didn't know previously. It would be hard to get them all to switch from FB I think. I also have some great friends from 16 years ago when we were all on Eons. I'm mainly there to maintain my connections with them and see what's happening in their lives.

@Bellbird Thank you for that list, I'm going to check out some of those sites. I've tried Linkedin, never use it. Checked out Pinterest before, but not thoroughly and didn't think it would serve my purposes.


----------



## Wontactmyage (May 2, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> My alternative to FB is just not being on it.


I have been off FB for about three years.


----------



## Wontactmyage (May 2, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> I found these links. 'I've heard a lot about snap chat but never used it.
> *The 10 best Facebook alternatives for Android and iOS*
> 
> Snapchat (Android, iOS)
> ...


I’m on Pinterest, Linkedjn, Nextdoor, MeWe but non of them have the family connection. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 2, 2022)




----------

